# Any winter campers out there?



## Bobcat

I'd like to compare notes on how cold you can take it, how long you can stay out, experiences with gas fuels in cold, pack weight, best gear, and stuff like that.

I prefer winter camping to escape the bugs, people, and heat. I have had military arctic survival training, so the snow doesn't scare me, desert does, so


----------



## DaveNay

Can I come out and play?  I love winter camping, but the wife gets cold somewhere south of 68 degrees.


----------



## Bobcat

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Can I come out and play?  I love winter camping, but the wife gets cold somewhere south of 68 degrees.



Hey, I run a one-man-tent here.   I've managed to get the girlfriend out there once in a while, and I manage to keep her warm.


----------



## bczoom

bobpierce said:
			
		

> I've managed to get the girlfriend out there once in a while, and I manage to keep her warm.


What's your wife think of that?  

I've got plenty of cold-weather gear but just never seem to get out for camping.


----------



## Bobcat

Along those lines, most sleeping bags will zip together with another bag so you can 'share warmth'. If your bag is a mummy bag or a bag with some sort of built in head rest, you want to make sure that your partners bag has the zipper on the opposite side from yours. That way you both get to keep your head rest.


----------



## Bobcat

Although it was January, this wasn't quite winter camping. It was chilly in the morning and there were some cold rains. This picture was taken next to an old keep near Malin Head, Ireland. When I pitched my tent the afternoon before, the surf was crashing up from below like a geyser. It had stopped by morning. Note, take pictures now, not later. I was told that you could camp anywhere in Ireland on public property. No one told me to move on so it must have been OK. At a few places I camped, I woke up to arriving tour buses. Still no complaints or dirty looks from tour guides.

The only bad thing about hiking/camping in Ireland is the narrow roads with steep banks on either side. They are usually driving pretty fast and you don't have many options to get out of the way except hug the bank. You will see a lot of cars driving around with busted driver-side mirrors from clipping each other on the narrow roads.


----------



## Melensdad

Bob, back in the "old days" when I was in college I used to go winter camping.  Nobody out there but me (_or us, if I went with other people_) and the woods, snow, and animals because no other campers would show up.  Often it was some of the best camping I ever did.  I was a low impact backpacker, believed in carrying out more than I carried in.  

In my early 20's (_not the 1920s_) I was stricken with severe rheumatoid arthritis.  Now its roughly 22 years later and I have the desire but not the actual will or energy to strap on a backpack and head off into the woods.  

I've hiked a part of the Appalachian (sp?) trail, done the backcountry permit thing at some parks that require it, even had a black bear destroy my tent (_while I was in it_).  I still would like to get out sometimes and do it, but honestly at age 46, I think I'd prefer to snowcat into a backwoods cabin, start a fire in a big stone fireplace, and sleep in a real bed!  My arthritis is controlled by medications, but cold weather often causes flare ups and sore muscles even if I don't overly exert myself.

Keep your pictures coming, they are great!


----------



## Bobcat

B_Skurka,

Sorry to hear about that. A friend of mine has the same problem and is a bit younger than you. He tries all the latest meds and travels to different hospitals around the country looking for some relieve.

You are right on about what makes it a great camping experience. Lots of peace and quiet. And I am a leave-no-trace'er as well. But I don't go so far as to carry my own pooper-scooper like some do.

I haven't done the AT (there, no sp? problem), and probably never will. I like wilderness areas and tend to avoid the big parks and cattle paths. If I must enter the woods from an established camp ground, then I will go in at least 10 miles before pitching tent the first night.

Tell me more about the bear incident. Winter? Was he focused on food in the tent? Etc...  I have had wolves, elk, bear, and a few other smaller critters mess with my tent in the middle of the night, but my buddy pictured below starts growling and they usually move on.

I was camped somewhere near Milford Sound in NZ, without my dog, when I hear a snapping or pecking sound. Woke to see a small furry shadow in the vestibule picking at my backpack. It was some relative of the racoon family, I think, that was accidently imported from Australia. It is now a major pest in NZ. Speaking of NZ, my tent on the beach on Stewart Island, just off the southern tip of NZ. It was Nov-Dec and it took some effort to avoid stepping on the baby seals on the beach. They just wouldn't move!

No matter what you are doing in the snow, a nice fireplace and a cozy bed are always something to look forward to.


----------



## elsmitro

*NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Unfortunately for my little Scouts I’m not as interested in camping as I was before the Marine Corps.  I tell people the Marines burnt me out on it but I don’t know if that’s true, I just don’t want to go anymore.  I will still go if I HAVE to, and when I do I always enjoy myself; but I don’t WANT to go, even in a camper or cabin anymore.  Why leave the comfort of my home?  I get enough nature spending time caring for my pets and checking my trap line.

If you REALLY wanted to go and are unable to pack the necessary gear, you could always use a pack dog or goat.  They are both wonderful animals to have around and a good-sized one could carry a day or mores worth of goods.


----------



## mbsieg

Hey Bob P I have a dog that may be related to yours!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

bobpierce said:
			
		

> Tell me more about the bear incident. Winter? Was he focused on food in the tent?


I was backpacking with a couple other guys, we were down in Tennessee in the Smokey Mts on a 'back country' permit so we were not confined to the tourist trails.  The tent was not mine, it belonged to one of the other guys. Because we knew there were black bears in the area, and because a Ranger warned of about problems we were extra careful.  I tied a rope about 12' off the ground between two trees, then used another rope to hang the backpacks off the rope.  I'm guessing there may have been some food smells in tent?  But it was close to dawn and we heard the bear clawing at the trees, making a ruckuss and trying to get to the backpacks.  It then turned to the tents and crushed it while we were inside.  Playing dead works.  The bear basically crushed/broke the poles and the tent flattened out, the bear stood on us and sniffed around for a while and then walked away.


----------



## Bobcat

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hey Bob P I have a dog that may be related to yours!!!!!



Yes you do, right down to the pink nose!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Only pic I could take, it was very cold and very windy and really wish I would of gotten only the moutain in the pic (needless to say).

Guess what mountain?

Did the A.T in less than 100 days, never carried more than 30lbs on my pack (I was proud of that). Still have those sandals (yes, guess I'm really a hippie) and t-rest by the way.  

However, now I just spend the money and get a hotel room if I'm out. No regrets though, I did what I wanted to do at the time.


----------



## Bobcat

*Re: NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				elsmitro said:
			
		

> <snip>
> If you REALLY wanted to go and are unable to pack the necessary gear, you could always use a pack dog or goat.  They are both wonderful animals to have around and a good-sized one could carry a day or mores worth of goods.



Goat packs... that's wild! Never would have imagined there was such a thing. As far as dog packs, I have one for my dog, 'Wolf Packs' brand I think. I got tired of carring everything and figured he could at least carry his own food.


----------



## elsmitro

*Goats Rock!*



			
				bobpierce said:
			
		

> Goat packs... that's wild! Never would have imagined there was such a thing. As far as dog packs, I have one for my dog, 'Wolf Packs' brand I think. I got tired of carring everything and figured he could at least carry his own food.


Yeah, that’s usually all the dogs have to carry.
Most people have the wrong impression about goats.  The ‘stinky’ ones are only the bucks when in rut.  That’s why most use wethers (castrated males) as pack animals / pets.  If I had to say my goat smelled like something I would have to say she smells like a horse.  They don’t eat tin cans; they actually have sensitive digestive systems.  They are wonderful animals and they were meant for packing in the wilds.  They are sure-footed, strong, and can go anywhere you want to go (but they hate water / rain).  They don’t belong in a tent but I might bring a tarp to string between trees if it’s going to rain.  If you Google on the subject you will find that everyone that tries it loves it and loves their goats.  I would still take the dog and a gun in case something tried to ‘get my goat’!


----------



## elsmitro

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Guess what mountain?



Just thought of this so I had to come back! (I know, took me a while, ha, ha!!!  )

Is it BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN???


----------



## dzalphakilo

elsmitro said:
			
		

> Is it BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN???


 
Annapurna South is the answer (stand corrected, have two other pics, one I'm fond of with the cold gear on, thats up with dad)
Also been to the top of Spruce Knob. I really hope you know where thats at!

Last pic is of the camping I got used to.  You guys may not know it, but some of the guys in the pic are/were pretty well known for some extreme stuff.

I need a life!

DZ out.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Great thread!  Bob P. you need some rep points for this thread.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob Skurka,
I agree with you on the snowcat winter camping idea!  Before or after BigAls plaaned winter adventure for us next year at his ranch I would like to go out and camp from the snowcats.  I have a few really out of the way places you almost never see anyone during the summer.  This could be a great trip if anyone is interested.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Now I must confess I have never backed packed like you guys have during the winter but it does appeal to me.  My wife would go as well.  I have a lodge we could go to but thats not Really remote.  Its about 5 miles from a small lake where a Ranger staion is (that station is 23 miles from town).  The other places are about as remote as you can get next to Antarctica.  BUT there are no lodges we could stay in along the way.  We could dig out a firepit area and still have a big fire every night before we head off to our tents?  Since we will have our snowcats as our mules then weight isnt really an issue for camping gear.  Something to think about.  I may be able to find us some old buildings and such that would work for an over night stay.  I know of a few that would work right now but are in avalanche zones and so wont work during the winter.  Need to think about this and do some exploring here this summer.


----------



## bczoom

Snowcat Operations said:


> I may be able to find us some old buildings and such that would work for an over night stay.


Is making or buying a camping type trailer that gets pulled behind the snowtrac an option?  With that, you can stay anywhere.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I have thought of that but it would serveley impact on powder capability.  Some of these canyons will be nothing but powder.  BUT that is an option that would actually be fun to build.


----------



## bczoom

Well, I _obviously_ know little about these machines but thought the tracks of the towing vehicle would do enough compaction of the powder so a trailing vehicle would have a hard surface (assuming = width at ground contact).

Go ahead, build one.  I just want to see a new thread on a snow camper.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well it quite work like that.  Yes the front vehicle packs the snow.  The rear vehcile usually has the same or even better psi rating.  The problem is going up hill in deep snow.  The trailer holds you back and increases the weight of the tow vehicle.  Usually just in the back.  Either way for around here thats not good.  I would like to build a snow  camping trailer though.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back in my highschool days, I was in a program called "Outers".  During the school year, we would have trips almost every weekend.  3 day canoe trips on weekends in the fall before freezeup, then various 3 day winter trips.  We had a log frame basecamp we would hike in to (roughly 5-6 miles)  The basecamp was basically an "L" shaped log framed wall and partial roof with two openings in the roof.  After hiking in the 5-6 miles, we would set up 2 prospector tents on the roof of the bascamp over the openings.  We had 2 woodstoves in it(one at each end)  In the basecamp, there were bunks setup at one end with enough room for 15 people and a cooking area at the other end.

The winter trips consisted of activities which varied from week to week.

One week, we would hike in (took about 2.5 hrs to hike using snowshoes in 2-3 ft of snow carrying a pack that weighed over 30 lbs.) setup the basecamp,(the staff would sleep in the basecamp) go to an open area near the camp and start to build a quinzee.  For those of you who don't know what a quinzee is, I'll try to describe it. First, you have to pack down an area roughly 15 feet in diameter.  Then, spend hours piling snow in that area till you reach a height of roughly 7-8 ft high.  Let it harden for a few hours.(same principal as trail grooming........proccess/stir the snow and pack it)  When it sits for a few hours, it becomes very solid.  Anyways, after it hardens, you dig an opening big enough to crawl through, then spend a few hours digging out the center of the snow pile till the walls and ceilling of the quinzee are roughly 1-1.5 ft thick.  Then, for comfort, we would bring in spruce branches and lay them down all over the floor and lay a tarp over it.  What you end up with is almost like an igloo but its made of piled snow instead of hardpacked snow blocks which are shaped and formed.  We would usually do this trip in December then sleep in the quinzee's on and off through out the winter.

The quinzee would usually take us most of the day to build.  We could fit 5-6 people in one and surprisingly, they are quite warm.  You just have to remember to close off the doorway at night.  Also, poke a few are holes in the walls and ceiling for air.  One time, I had an arctic sleeping bag which was rated for -30c which I used on winter trips.  I was so warm that I ended up sleeping with my bag unzipped all night.  (and it was -35c that night)


Another week, we would do orienteering exercises.  They would drop us off on the side of the highway with a map and compass.  We would have already plotted a course on the map before heading out.  We would have to follow that course exactly through virgin timber covering over 10 miles to find our way to the basecamp.  Again, this is in 2-3 feet of snow using snowshoes and carrying a pack.  The next day, we would do orienteering exercises all day which was sort of like a scavenger hunt covering over 15 miles.  The nexy day we would take a different route back to the highway orienteering all the way.


We also did three day survival trips in the winter.  They would drop us of in groups of 1 or 2 people out in the middle of nowhere.  All we were allowed to have is a sleeping bag, a change of clothes, a clear plastic tarp, 10 ft of rope, an axe, an empty coffee can(for water) and two baggies of food.  The food rations consisted of a 4 inch peice of dried sausage, 2 oxo cubes, a handfull of dried fruit, and 1 packet of hot chocolat.  We would have to build our shelter, collect firewood, build a fire, melt snow for water using the can, and basically survive on our own for three days.  They would come check on us once a day.


In the spring, we would do a couple of 1 day rapids practice trips just to refresh us then end the school year with a 2 week canoe trip covering roughly 150 miles.  Those were fun.   Hard, but fun!  Get up  between 4 and 5 each morning, pack up the campsite, make breakfast, load up the canoes, paddle accross lakes and down river, lots of rapids,(most were class 1-2), cut and do portages (some were simple 50 ft lift-overs, others were 3 miles in length.  We would usually stop and make a campsite at around 7-8pm each night and by the time we'd get to sleep, it would be midnight.


This program helped to shape who I am today.  I have always had a love for the outdoors but this program made me appreciate it even more.  There's lots of beautiful country up here that no-one has been over in many many years.
I try to get out as much as I can with my children now so that they can learn to appreciate the may wonders in this area.


----------



## Doc

The Outers program sounds very interesting.  What an experience that would be for high school aged kids.  I can understand how the program would help shape you and be a part of what you are today.  

Was the 'Outers' program put on by your High School?  It sounds better and more challenging than our Boy Scouts program ... but scouts is for 11 years and up.  By High School many if not most have quit and moved on.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes, the program was put on by our highschool since the 60's.  When I was in it, you could even get a maximum of 2 credits to go towards your graduation.(up here, you needed 30 credits to graduate)  While most everyone else was out partying and doing drugs on the weekends, I was out in the bush most of the time.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Wish I had a program like that when I was in High school.  Sounds like you a Bob Pierce have alot in common with back country camping.  I must admit that takes a special person to go and do that type of outdoor activity!  Shows character.  Have any pictures from back then?  I know its not likely but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Bobcat

I had a similar class in the eigth grade for a semester. Only took the class because there was a girl I liked in the class. I was also the only boy in home-ec for the same reason, but I digress...

We had a couple of outings that were memorable. One was to practice orienteering. We split into teams of 3 or 4 and were left in the woods with a teacher who was just there to make sure we didn't get into trouble. They wouldn't speak at all unless we were really screwing up. Anyway, the path we had to negotiate eventually led us to the top of Mt Monadnock. First team there got something insignificant, like a candy bar. Another was a winter camping trip somewhere in the White Mountains, don't remember where. On that trip I learned that big tough guys usually turn into big babys when they get cold and wet! We made an igloo out snow blocks and about 5 of us spent a few nights in it. It was very warm and I had to keep my bag open also. On the way out, the old narrow gauge railroad bridge we had crossed to get in was wiped out by the ice from the river breaking up. Fortunatley a few large trees had been knocked down over the river and we were able to shimmy across. Man, that's my idea of a great day at school!

I really didn't do any more camping at all till after I entered the military. After arctic survival class I really got into it. There is nothing like going off into a frozen forest and being absolutely confident that you will be just fine. I think everyone should try it at least once. It's also a great cure and life lesson for laziness and procrastination. Out there when you need food, water, shelter, and warmth...you need it NOW!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BOB,
What do you take with you when you venture into Big Bear country?  I'm talking hardware.  Heat.  The ultimate equalizer, Boom stick.


----------



## Bobcat

When I was in AK, I carried a short Winchester Model 12 with 3" '00' and slugs. Don't remember much about the slugs, but the name 'Brenneke' (sp) comes to mind. I had a Remington 870 available to me as well, but I preferred the grip on the Model 12 and you could hold the trigger back and fire as fast as you could pump it. I don't remember the 870 being able to do that.

Although I encountered bears constantly, I never had an aggressive confrontation. Probably because I never surprised one and always got the heck out of their way. These days, in the lower 48, I carry a Continental Arms .45acp. I figure I have more to fear from two legs than four.

Just looked it up, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brenneke_slug


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had a bear problem one time while out duck hunting.  I had my 12 ga. pump loaded with #3 steel shot when that bear came out of the woods running towards me.  Had no time to think..........just started blasting at him.

Every see that movie "The Great Outdoors" starring John Candy and Dan Akroid?  Well, theres now a bear out there in the woods up here like the one in that movie with a bald head and a bald butt.


----------



## Bobcat

I responded with a  followed by a


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snowcat Operations said:


> Wish I had a program like that when I was in High school.  Sounds like you a Bob Pierce have alot in common with back country camping.  I must admit that takes a special person to go and do that type of outdoor activity!  Shows character.  Have any pictures from back then?  I know its not likely but it never hurts to ask.



Here's a few I found in my archives.  Sorry, they're in black and white.........was also into the photography club and we could only do black and white at the time.

taken on our two week canoe trip in the spring





my winter survival shelter (I described earlier how the survival trips went)





me on the left and my survival partner(an exchange student from Argentina) on the right.  Who would have thought a guy from argentina would come all the way up here to spend a few days out in the bush with no food and a clear plastic tarp as a shelter


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looking at the first pic a bit further and I think that was on a fall thanksgiving trip and not a spring trip due to the snow on the trees and brush.  If that's the trip I'm thinking of, I woke up one morning with half my sleeping bag hanging out of the tent covered in about 3" of snow!  There was a thin layer of ice forming on the lake we were on.  I wound up flipping my canoe(a couple of us we horsing around ramming into each other with the canoes on a narrow stream) and getting a mild dose of hypothermia in the process.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres a link to another thread.  We will be using our snowcats to get us way outback this winter.  Anyone want to join in?

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=9350


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well .... If you got the guts we could do the 100 mile trip from Elk City to Darby Montana . I hear it is incredible . It goes right through the Selway Bitteroot wilderness area . I have packed into the Selway and hunted this area when I was younger and you better be damn tough to try it . My two partners chickened out after one day and headed out . I think that was the maddest I have ever been . Needless to say ,I never hunted with them again . The huntin can get damn good when you hike in 25 miles .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If only I were a bit closer!  I'd be in for something like that for sure!


----------



## Deerlope

bobpierce said:


> I'd like to compare notes on how cold you can take it, how long you can stay out, experiences with gas fuels in cold, pack weight, best gear, and stuff like that.
> 
> I prefer winter camping to escape the bugs, people, and heat. I have had military arctic survival training, so the snow doesn't scare me, desert does, so


You definatly forgot your snowshoes/


----------



## Bobcat

Deerlope said:


> You definatly forgot your snowshoes/



The heck I did! The first picture in this thread shows the snowshoes stuck in the snow between the tent and the backpack. I think my mess kit was just in front of the snowshoes, but they stick up above it. I actually have them in my truck right now. I'll get a picture of them and some of the rest of my gear and post here shortly.

I guess I must really be a snow nut; I'm in the middle of the Navajo reservation right now, mostly desert, and I have cold weather gear with me!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well you never really know mother nature!  Always be prepared.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BIGAL,
Thats sounds like one hell of a trip!  I want to run this Trip we are going to do  first in the summer and get it all plotted on my GPS units.  Figure camp sites ect ect.  Maybe even stow some wood away????

BUT that is a great sounding trip.


----------



## Deerlope

bobpierce said:


> The heck I did! The first picture in this thread shows the snowshoes stuck in the snow between the tent and the backpack. I think my mess kit was just in front of the snowshoes, but they stick up above it. I actually have them in my truck right now. I'll get a picture of them and some of the rest of my gear and post here shortly.
> 
> I guess I must really be a snow nut; I'm in the middle of the Navajo reservation right now, mostly desert, and I have cold weather gear with me!


 
Ok , Now don't get all festy I looked again and still didn't see them. If you say you got then thats good. One never know when your going to get dumped on big time. I have done more than my share of winter camping . As a Boys Scout Master and with the Army.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob in your pictures in post #1 what tent are you using?  Looks like an Arctic tent.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What is your gear list for winter camping?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

This explorer use to have a pretty good gear section on his web site.  BUT I am sure now he has diffrent sponsors so is changing his gear section.  Here is a link to his site.  Its really pretty cool!  http://www.bensaunders.com/expeditions/


----------



## Snowcat Operations

He is so parinoid about weight that he even cuts all the labels off of his clothing!


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> Bob in your pictures in post #1 what tent are you using?  Looks like an Arctic tent.



NorthFace 2-Person Mountain Tent. It is four-season, though I only camp in one of them!  Has a gear loft, front and rear entries, rain fly with a vestibule, and a couple of spongie thingies between the rain fly and outer wall to keep condensation from forming inside.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I see you carry a shotgun.  Anything else?  Do you ever carry a rifle?


----------



## Bobcat

I used to carry a shutgun when I was in AK. Down here in the lower 48 I take a 45. Strapped to my back in one of the first pictures is a tape measure beam (Uda-Yagi) antenna built for 121.5MHz, not a shutgun.


----------



## BigAl RIP

My type of winter camping would be something like this :

Olga ,my 28 year old Blonde Swedish female guide  , looked over her mixed drink of hot Vodka as she sat by the camp fire ,admiring the Kristi SnowCat Man who tended the fire . Her green eyes gleaming from the reflecting flames of the fire ,told the "Kristi Man" in unspoken words that she longed to be with this snowcat man . 
She had previously guided a hairy Snot Trac owner ,on the trip before , who had insisted on wearing short pants, Hawaiian shirt, and thongs and bringing along a buddy who squeaked alot . They had looked like someone who might sell candy to children . She was repulsed by the thought of them.
But here tonight , in all his glory, stood a man , a Kristi Man , A Man of Men and she had hopelessly fallen for him . She loved his smile and funny jokes as they sipped their drinks . It was not like the "knock ,knock Jokes" and farting  that the hairy man's goofy friend with big "Mouse Ears" had kept doing the entire last trip out into this winter wonderland . Boring......

As they retired to the tent for the night ,her feelings overwhelmed her and by morning the snow had been melted for a 10' radius around the tent , from all that heated passion she had released upon him . 

But alas , He was a "Kristi Man" and she knew no woman or Snot Track owner would ever control him or have him completely . He kissed her cheek ever so gently and bowed ,before turning to go ,heading for his beloved KT7 . 
She watched in awe as he disappeared over the snowy ridge , his wavy hair blowing in the wind and the determined look of self confidence that only a Kristi Man could have as he ventured out to save the befuddled Snot Trac owners of the world .............. 


So if we can arrange a trip like this ....... I'm in !!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

My time spent in Las Vegas wasnt all a loss.  I met some very interesting people.  They also had some very interesting female friends who were quite interesting and attractive.  They happen to be employed at various times by these friends of mine.  I could arrange for that uhmm fantasy? To come true if you want.  Even for a Kristi "man". It would cost alot more but never the less can come true.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I do appreciate the offer there , Snot Track man . 
   Once I got married there's only one gal in my life and by my side now . And God willing she will be there, till I leave this old snow covered earth . 

    You see , the Winter camping story was true and that gal is now my wife . I changed a few things . Name , Blonde hair for brown . 26 years old  instead of 28 .From Switzerland instead of Sweden .A 4x4 Dodge Power Wagon  instead of a Kristi Snowcat .

    But be assured,  it's her . The luckiest thing that ever happened to this ole Kristi Man and I give thanks to the good Lord every day that she is part of my life .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Wait a second.  Thats not the story she told me?????  Well it is clear though that you two are still newly weds!  Or at least act like it.  Its a good thing it was a Dodge Power Wagon and not that Krusti or that spark just might not of happened!


----------



## elsmitro

Yes, pack goats are the cover story on the current issue of Hobby Farms magazine.






http://www.hobbyfarms.com/hobby-farms-table-contents/hobby-farms-july-august-2007.aspx

Due to my posting it here no doubt!


----------



## Bobcat

Deerlope said:


> Ok , Now don't get all festy I looked again and still didn't see them. If you say you got then thats good. One never know when your going to get dumped on big time. I have done more than my share of winter camping . As a Boys Scout Master and with the Army.



Hea they is...

http://www.forumsforums.com/pp53/data/574/Tent_and_Snow_Shoes_Zoom.JPG


----------



## Bobcat

MSR Denali Classics. I wasn't too sure these cheap plastic-looking things would be any good. I am more familiar with the curved stick/tube with webbing versions. But these have really surprised me.


----------



## Bobcat

My preferred camp chow. Usually tastes very good. Has an inner plastic bag containing the freeze dried that you pour hot water into. Then you put a little cardboard lock over the neck of the bag and shove it into the aluminum-lined outer bag to cook and rehydrate. After a few minutes, eat it straight out of the inner plastic bag. With this scheme, you need only carry utensils and a pot for boiling water...no plates.


----------



## Bobcat

A little HT I carry. It's a general AM/FM/WFM receiver from 500KHz to 1GHz and transceiver for 2M and 40cM, unless mod'ed.  I use it for weather reports, SW listening at night, and if necessary I can contact HamSats for help.


----------

